# Wild Caught Tegu Restless and Occasionally Aggressive



## Titan Davis (Aug 2, 2019)

So I got my Tegu around late June from a reptile store nearby. I was told he was captive bred but upon a closer look after I got him I noticed a few scars and coloration that would most likely mean he was caught in South Florida (where I live). He seemed pretty calm but I soon realized it was only because the pet store was not heating them correctly. Anyways I’ve been working with him and doing the best I can to make him feel comfortable but it just doesn’t seem to be working. I just got him a brand new enclosure with a ton of substate to dig in and places to explore and he wants nothing to do with it. I take him out and he’ll hiss and flail aggressively. I got him a leash and once he was outside he immediately started acting feral and was thrashing around. My temps are good and his food is good and he normally isn’t too aggressive but he doesn’t seem to be making any progress acclimating/ calming down.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 3, 2019)

slowly slowly catches monkey just sounds to me like you are bombarding him with too many things.... build trust in his enclosure , then bath and play in a room getting used to harness and then if you are comfortable take out


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 4, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> slowly slowly catches monkey just sounds to me like you are bombarding him with too many things.... build trust in his enclosure , then bath and play in a room getting used to harness and then if you are comfortable take out


That's my take as well.


----------



## Titan Davis (Aug 5, 2019)

What do you mean by bombarding? Everything I’ve done has been stretched out over the two months that I’ve had him. He’s fine in the enclosure he’ll just chuff a little.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 5, 2019)

Bombarding - overdoing at attacking your gu with too many new things too soon.
Two months is not a long time in an animal that will live to hopefully around 20 years when you have changed every aspect of its life..... Things take patience and time .


----------



## Titan Davis (Aug 7, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Bombarding - overdoing at attacking your gu with too many new things too soon.
> Two months is not a long time in an animal that will live to hopefully around 20 years when you have changed every aspect of its life..... Things take patience and time .


Ok that makes sense. I’ve stopped with the leash after the first time but is there anything else I should take out of his enclosure or stop doing?


----------



## Mich lady (Aug 9, 2019)

I too have a wc tegu. I've had him for two months. He is still a bit skittish. But I work with him everyday. I talk to him and hold him when he will let me. He has come a long way in two months. Just take your time with him. Tegus are wonderful. But it will take time to build up trust.


----------



## Debita (Aug 9, 2019)

Tegus will teach you patience - that's for sure! It's a good thing. They want things on their terms, and they determine the schedule. My WC year old male from South Fla took 8-10 months to trust. He had a year in the wild, and apparently he wanted to stay and rule the world. He was caught and got stuck with me instead. He loves me now - but it was a long hard road of me realizing that he's leading this parade. We're best buds now. How cool is that.

In contrast - I also got a 3 month old rescue from the same area. (6-7 months now) She just ran up my arm today with glee on her face. She doesn't know any better. Hang in there!!! I'm so glad I did, and you're awesome to purchase a rescue!

Did anyone tell you to put a worn shirt of yours into her home? Walter1 taught me that, and I think it helps them to adjust to your scent and accept you. Some are just more headstrong than others - adjustment and acceptance varies.


----------



## Mich lady (Aug 9, 2019)

I can't believe you have your tegu up for sale. You hardly gave the poor thing a chance to adjust. I would gladly take him but I already have a male black and white.


----------



## Debita (Aug 9, 2019)

I didn't know you were giving up already. Too bad. He's beautiful.


----------



## Molly (Aug 11, 2019)

I got mine wild caught also. Unfortunately I don’t have any advice other than don’t give up. I’m really lucky I got mine as basically a baby...he was skeptical of me at first but luckily he got really use to me fast...he did got through a like 4 day aggressive strike like a month ago but never tried bitting or anything just hissed a lot. But now I can unbury him while he’s sleeping which they say you’re not supposed to do but he doesn’t mind one bit he’s grumpy for a minute but doesn’t even hiss just turns his head away from me....but that’s because I’ve put A LOT of work into him. I worked with him EVERYDAY at least for a half hour even when he was being a butt head he never got a day off. It’s A LOT of work but once they realize you’re just trying to be best friends and love them they will trust you to do anything with them. Please just keep trying before you give up on the poor baby! THEY ARE WORTH EVERY SECOND OF WORK I PROMISE!


----------

